# My White R



## benji linney (Feb 6, 2008)

Hello,

A few pics of my personally imported white R, (as named by koichi at Duke and i like the name) 

Its not for sale, personal (have to say an absolute pain in the ass to do this route) its 100% mine. i don't sell cars yadda yadda...

Big thank you to my friend Shin for selling me his personal used 2007 car and for taking some great photo's including one next to the ztune and for the wealth of information.

Also big thanks to Ya Logistics for shipping her safely, these guys are the pro's don't waste your time with the others :bowdown1: 












































































I have tons more pics, including a propper road pic so i win mooks comp  but have been flat out busy.


Big thanks to Nissan UK who were kind enough to tell us how to engage the launch control


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

So, you're telling us to wait and buy the mag, then? 

Massive congratulations Ben on sliding into first base safely! Sounds like she's a good'un! Some stunning shots there. I like the one taken in... Kyoto? :thumbsup:


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Congratulations on this buy, you must be really chuffed. I know I would especially knowing this is one of the first to come into Europe.


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

:bowdown1: 

- Kevin.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

That R35 + Z-Tune picture is just absolutly amazing, well done!


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

Comgratulations on the buy mate, bet your over the moon with that beasty.
Lovely pics too, especialy the Z tune and R35 pic.

James.


----------



## benji linney (Feb 6, 2008)

If your my friend on facebook you can see some more pics. strictly for personnal use only


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Rushing to facebook lol


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Well done Ben - seriously depressed me in the office yesterday knowing you were playing with your new toy !!


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Looks great Ben, many congrats:thumbsup:


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

Wow, very nice, and congratulations. 

How much for the Z-tune in the first pic??????


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

yes knowing you were getting one waa bad enough but seeing it, knowing you have what i want, in white too! Shame on you, plus we are the same age and have trhe same names, actually are you sure it was delivered to the right place!!


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Nice one Ben.


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

benji linney said:


> If your my friend on facebook you can see some more pics. strictly for personnal use only


Request sent :thumbsup:


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Congrats dude!!! Well done!! 

So what has Shin got now?! A fully prepped Mines one!


----------



## Hazardous (Nov 30, 2007)

Well done. You must be chuffed. Would be good to get your comments on how it drives etc. What are your first impressions?


----------



## proffan (Aug 12, 2007)

OMG, Nice, Congrats.....:bowdown1:


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

Congrats man! Just in perfect color too, white... :bowdown1: we want more pics!!!


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

grats man,but didn't Nissan remove the warrenty on all cars imported around the Nissan Dealers ?


----------



## T.F.S. (Feb 5, 2004)

iceager said:


> grats man,but didn't Nissan remove the warrenty on all cars imported around the Nissan Dealers ?


warrentys are for pussys:chuckle:


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*GTR*



benji linney said:


> Hello,
> 
> A few pics of my personally imported white R, (as named by koichi at Duke and i like the name)
> 
> ...


Save the bull, you should have just written:-

''Please dont sue me Nissan Please dont sue me Nissan Please dont sue me Nissan Please dont sue me Nissan Please dont sue me Nissan Please dont sue me Nissan Please dont sue me Nissan Please dont sue me Nissan Please dont sue me Nissan Please dont sue me Nissan Please dont sue me Nissan Please dont sue me Nissan Please dont sue me Nissan Please dont sue me Nissan Please dont sue me Nissan Please dont sue me Nissan Please dont sue me Nissan Please dont sue me Nissan Please dont sue me Nissan Please dont sue me Nissan Please dont sue me Nissan Please dont sue me Nissan Please dont sue me Nissan Please dont sue me Nissan Please dont sue me Nissan Please dont sue me Nissan Please dont sue me Nissan Please dont sue me Nissan Please dont sue me Nissan Please dont sue me Nissan Please dont sue me Nissan Please dont sue me Nissan''

For the record, importing a car personally is no different than importing it commercially in any respect other than the prospect of being sued by Nissan, that is the your only pain the ass.....

''Shins personal car'' :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: yeah, righty-o....


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Congrats Ben.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

congrats on the buy mate.

dont like the front bumper though....it looks so 'closed off'? maybe its the angle of the pics!


----------



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

Hi Ben,

I'm glad to hear that you have received our car safely. ;-)


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Car*

Hey Shin, what you driving around in now Ben has our, I mean your car? - An orange box with skateboard wheels and Nismo stickers?  brum brum brum brum.....bruuuuurmmm - oh no, crashu!!!!!


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Well cool Ben, my colour too.


----------



## Gaz Walker (May 14, 2002)

Andy Barnes said:


> Save the bull, you should have just written:-
> 
> ''Please dont sue me Nissan Please dont sue me Nissan<snip>
> 
> For the record, importing a car personally is no different than importing it commercially in any respect other than the prospect of being sued by Nissan, that is the your only pain the ass.....


 

Very good Andy. JM-Imports got a letter through the post exactly 3 days after buying one in Japan. How they could possibly find out and get a letter from a UK solicitor to someone so quick is unbelievable!

Gaz.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Cue loads of people you dont know trying to be your friend on facebook, be wearing out the ignore button soon, lol.

Nice work mate, now bring it to us!


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Well done Ben mate.

Don't listen to some people they are just jealous.


Mick


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Lovely,


----------



## kirbz (Nov 13, 2003)

i would love one so very jealous 

is there a model report for this yet or does it not need one??

Mike


----------



## Mike Hunt (Oct 15, 2006)

there is now a black one in the uk as well.


----------



## steven_c (Oct 17, 2007)

massive respect getting this here... nice one lovley car


----------



## GTRules (Oct 20, 2005)

Nice track car ;p


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks for the PM Ben.

So I am glad it didn`t explode, when the GPS on board detected the car went out of japan . . .:chuckle:


----------



## JDMist3hfastar (Feb 23, 2007)

wait did I miss something or are you friends with Gan San?


----------



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

JDMist3hfastar said:


> wait did I miss something or are you friends with Gan San?


Ben taught Gan San how to drive :runaway:


----------



## kirbz (Nov 13, 2003)

Mike Hunt said:


> there is now a black one in the uk as well.


yeh seems to live around nottingham, been spotted a few times, i believe it was the press car??

Mike


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Why give Lax Power an exclusive instead of proper magazine?  

Phil


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Philip said:


> Why give Lax Power an exclusive instead of proper magazine?
> 
> Phil


It's not exclusive to Max Power, they were their when it happened  The shoot will be reveiled in another magazine that will hit the shelfs.


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Pharoahe said:


> It's not exclusive to Max Power, they were their when it happened  The shoot will be reveiled in another magazine that will hit the shelfs.


Ah. Which magazine (or is it a secret)?

Phil


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Philip said:


> Ah. Which magazine (or is it a secret)?
> 
> Phil


Secret is a big word, but they rather keep it quit until it hits the shelfs


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Congrats Ben! Very happy for you!

/P


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Very cool! Congrats on getting it in!


----------



## benji linney (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys. sorry for late reply i was out all day yesterday.

I love it to pieces its a special car, very luxurous and oozys class and style. The engine and box are particularly the icing on the cake really impressive and its going to get more rave reviews. I've driven just under 500 miles in uk so far and can't really say much negative about it, personally like the noise of the gear changes and diff. Its defo not a Skyline tho, a different animal entirely imo. Personally i didn't think it was as big as everyone makes out, didn't feel much bigger than a 34 interior and boot wise.

I didn't give max exclusively at all, they popped down at the end of the day's testing. tbh i am a little annoyed as i've been quoted incorrectly regards landing price, details on warranty. ive asked them to edit. Although i did make conversation about having aftermarket parts on route. I agree warranties are for pussy's

It's not really anyone's business and i don't like to post personal information but both Nissan's Marketing Director and Corporate Vice President, Global Communications Director Simon Sproule were informed before it was shipped and they are both cool about it.

Will post details on more driving impressions etc..


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Well done Ben. Hopefully catch a look at the motor at an event sometime.


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Nice one, Ben. Congrats on the new toy!


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

How long do you think it will take to get legal on the road or is it already?


----------



## Richwhite (Jul 5, 2007)

Seeing it in pic 1 sat next to that r34, looks wise old skool will always rule. Great pics.


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

congrats mate, you're one of the first european lucky man who will enjoy a GTRb


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*.*

congraz ben. 

ps.word goes that it will be on the dyno on Monday .


----------



## copie (Mar 17, 2005)

benji linney said:


> Thanks for the comments guys. sorry for late reply i was out all day yesterday.
> 
> I love it to pieces its a special car, very luxurous and oozys class and style. The engine and box are particularly the icing on the cake really impressive and its going to get more rave reviews. I've driven just under 500 miles in uk so far and can't really say much negative about it, personally like the noise of the gear changes and diff. Its defo not a Skyline tho, a different animal entirely imo. Personally i didn't think it was as big as everyone makes out, didn't feel much bigger than a 34 interior and boot wise.


Most Negative thing about the 35 is the moaning women constantly in your ear telling you to put on your seat belt. But she sounds a bit more sexyer than the wife telling you too.


----------



## Flint (Mar 31, 2006)

Congrats....
Looks good Ben


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

greek r34 said:


> congraz ben.
> 
> ps.word goes that it will be on the dyno on Monday .


Good news travels far 

Full service too...! surely you need special tools 

Rob


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Monday was yesterday opcorn:


----------



## Bubble (Oct 3, 2003)

Congratulations on getting your new toy Ben :bowdown1:


----------



## Gigjam (Feb 12, 2008)

congrats, its a beauty!


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

What a stunning car you must be really chuffed.


----------



## jordan (Jan 31, 2008)

Just saw the video of this trouncing the 911.. You must be well chuffed mate,

congratz on a lovely car!


J


----------



## A2ZHAZ (Feb 20, 2008)

nice ridee


----------

